

NexusOne: Usability and Design Issues (Part I) - leovernazza
http://leovernazza.com/2010/10/15/nexusone-usability-and-design-issues-part-i/

======
devmonk
These are valid complaints about Android, although the one about there being a
URL address entry, google page, and google button is way over the top, even if
it is a valid UX issue.

But...

[http://www.himalia.net/blogs/leovernazza/archive/2007_03_01_...](http://www.himalia.net/blogs/leovernazza/archive/2007_03_01_archive.html)

Scroll down to see the nice pics of author with the Microsoft guys where he
starts the post "Microsoft (through Wilson Pais) invited me to talk in the
first Architect Forum of the year in Santiago de Chile."

I wonder if there is some MS bias here.

